# ženský protějšek sukničkáře



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, jak se v češtině říká ženě, která prostě má ráda chlapy, střídá si známosti, ale nemusí to ještě znamenat něco promiskuitního? Nějaké vtipné slovo by bylo fajn. V maďarštině říkáme "chlapožroutka". _K mému překvapení_ jsem našel 9 odkazů pro tento výraz  Ale není to asi běžné, že ano, nebo to psala Maďarka ... Děkuji.


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> *střídá *si *známosti*



Nic slušného mě nenapadá. Leda tak *je do větru *nebo *je na chlapy,* ale to není jednoslovné. *Chlapožroutka *rozhodně ne. Možná nově z angličtiny přejaté (?) *zlatokopka, *ale tohle slovo podle mě neznamená, že chlapy střídá. Zlatokopka jen hledá bohaté pány, aby se měla dobře. Taky by se dalo říct *přelétavá holka, *ale to zase není jednoslovné. Asi vám nepomůžu.


----------



## Hrdlodus

On je problém již v tom, že muž, který měl málo sexuálních partnerek, je ostudný, kdežto žena, která měla více sexuálních partnerů, se s tím chlubit nebude.
Proto muž může být sukničkář, kdežto pro podobně zaměřenou ženu se rovnou používá silnější výrazivo. Nebo má alespoň negativnější konotaci.


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> V maďarštině říkáme "chlapožroutka".


To je pouze kalk vytvořen z anglického *maneater* čili překladatel nebyl moc kreativní. 

   Říkáte, že hledáte výraz označující ženu, která (i) má ráda chlapy, (ii) střídá známosti, (iii) nemusí být vysloveně promiskuitní a často střídat svých sexuálních partnerů.

Označení ženy slovním spojením "je do větru" porušuje podle mě minimálně podmínku (iii), protože "s větrem se zvedá i její sukně."  Zlatokopka také není vhodný termín, protože ta má ráda spíše majetek muže jako jeho samotného. Lze také u ní mluvit i o promiskuitě.

Přelétavá holka je fajn. Rovněž by mohlo fungovat i záletnice, koketa (žena nápadně se snažící získat pozornost a zájem mužů) nebo vamp (žena-upír; typ svůdné, atraktivní, sebevědomé ženy).


Hrdlodus said:


> Proto muž může být sukničkář, kdežto pro  podobně zaměřenou ženu se rovnou používá silnější výrazivo. Nebo má  alespoň negativnější konotaci.


Souhlasím.


----------



## toygekko

No vida, tak přece. *Záletnice. *To nevypovídá o žádné odsouzeníhodné (velké) promiskuitě, ale o střídání ano. Respektive o paralelních vztazích, úletech. U *kokety *bych si nebyl jist, jestli akt svádění dokonává, nebo zůstává jenom u svádění ve stadiu pokusu. (Nemám žel bohu v tomto ohledu velké zkušenosti a nemůžu si dovolit je sbírat.) *Sukničkář *a *záletnice. *To je pěkná dvojka. *Je do větru *a *je na chlapy *skutečně znamená promiskuitn(ějš)í chování, souhlasím.


----------



## francisgranada

V rámci symetrie a rovnoprávnosti mužov a žien navrhujem "kalhot(k)ářka" .


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> V rámci symetrie a rovnoprávnosti mužov a žien navrhujem "kalhot(k)ářka" .



Děkuji všem. Zajímavé je, že jsem si vygoogloval pár odkazů na "kalhotářku"....ale rodilým mluvčím se to určitě nebude líbit...


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... Zajímavé je, že jsem si vygoogloval pár odkazů na "kalhotářku"....


To je naozaj zaujímavé, myslel som, že to je len môj výmysel .... Ale nie, viď napríklad  tu.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> To je naozaj zaujímavé, myslel som, že to je len môj výmysel .... Ale nie, viď napríklad  tu.



Pokud definice kalhotářky je: "Chlapi mě inspirují, baví, líbí se mi, miluju je. Když se v mé blízkosti dlouhou dobu žádný nevyskytuje, prostě si nějakého najdu…" tak to je co, jsem hledal. (BTW: ve slovenštině neexistuje nic?)


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> (BTW: ve slovenštině neexistuje nic?)


Nenapadá mi nič inšie, než ekvivalenty spomínaných českých výrazov. Na googli som našiel 4 výskyty "nohavičkárky", ale to sú zrejme len také _ad hoc_ výrazy (ako možná i "kalhotářka").


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> tak to *je to, co *jsem hledal.



 Nedělejte ukvapené závěry. Opravdu to není to pravé ořechové. *Kalhotářka *je novotvar, který nikdo (s nadsázkou řečeno) nepoužívá. Raději si pročtěte, kde všude Google toto slovo našel. Většinou to jsou diskuse na podobné téma, jaké probíráme tady. Takže o tom, že by to bylo zažité a spolehlivé slovo, lze jenom pochybovat.


----------



## francisgranada

Jasné . Na druhej strane výskyt slov ako _kalhotářka _a _nohavičkárka _na internete vlastne nepriamo dáva odpoveď na pôvodnú otázku, že totiž zrejme neexistuje celkom presný ženský ekvivalent slova _sukničkář_. Ináč by netrebalo výmýšľať "symetrické" novotvary ...


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Jasné . Na druhej strane výskyt slov ako _kalhotářka _a _nohavičkárka _na internete vlastne nepriamo dáva odpoveď na pôvodnú otázku, že totiž zrejme neexistuje celkom presný ženský ekvivalent slova _sukničkář_. Ináč by netrebalo výmýšľať novotvary ...



Děkuji všem....prostě novotvary (nemyslím tím tumory )...


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... Nějaké vtipné slovo by bylo fajn ...


Pokiaľ to je podstata, tak možno ujde aj "kalhotářka", trebárs v úvodzovkách ...  

(nakoniec aj slovo _sukničkár _bolo raz dakedy novotvarom ...)


----------



## Encolpius

nebo což taková "paní Casanová"


----------



## francisgranada

Alebo Doña Juana ...


----------



## morior_invictus

francisgranada said:


> ...výskyt slov ako _kalhotářka _a _nohavi*čká*rka_...


kalhoty = _slov._ nohavice
kalho*tá*řka = nohavi*cia*rka
kalhot*k*y = _slov._ nohavičky
kalho*tká*řka = nohavi*čká*rka
Ak by daná dotyčná bola teda "nohavi*čká*rka," znamenalo by to, že sa "naháňa" za nohav*ičk*ami.  A neviem ako ostatní muži, ale ja nohavičky nenosím.  (Čiže by u mňa neuspela. )

Vraťme se ale k předmětu této diskuse. Kalhotářka (ve slovenštině ~ "nohaviciarka") je jen okazionalismus, který si nemyslím, že se někdy včlení do lexikálního systému a bude přijat jazykovým společenstvím. Je to jen příležitostné slovo, které vzniklo velmi tvůrčím přístupem jeho autora k jazyku. Já osobně odmítám zaradit něco takového jako "nohaviciarka" do své slovní zásoby a to i v případě, že se někdy v budoucnu přiblížím autorovi obsahem alkoholu ve své krvi.


----------



## Hrdlodus

onetwothreefour said:


> No vida, tak přece. *Záletnice. *To nevypovídá o žádné odsouzeníhodné (velké) promiskuitě, ale o střídání ano. Respektive o paralelních vztazích, úletech. U *kokety *bych si nebyl jist, jestli akt svádění dokonává, nebo zůstává jenom u svádění ve stadiu pokusu. (Nemám žel bohu v tomto ohledu velké zkušenosti a nemůžu si dovolit je sbírat.) *Sukničkář *a *záletnice. *To je pěkná dvojka. *Je do větru *a *je na chlapy *skutečně znamená promiskuitn(ějš)í chování, souhlasím.


Záletnice je žena, která má slepičí nemoc - zanáší. Podvádí.
Koketa dost dobře odpovídá. Svádí. Ten problém, zda svádění dokoná, opět tkví v rozdílech mezi mužem a ženou. Muž dobývá, tudíž sukničkář svádí za účelem dokonání svádění. Koketa koketuje, ale jelikož žena se musí nechat ulovit, musí čekat, zda koketovaný muž je dostatečně svůdný, aby, když začne ženu balit, se žena nechala sbalit.




Encolpius said:


> Pokud definice kalhotářky je: "Chlapi mě inspirují, baví, líbí se mi, miluju je. Když se v mé blízkosti dlouhou dobu žádný nevyskytuje, prostě si nějakého najdu…" tak to je co, jsem hledal. (BTW: ve slovenštině neexistuje nic?)


Ano, ten popis sedí, ale je to, jak se tu již psalo, vymyšlené slovo k sukničkáři. Stejně jsou vytvořeny vtipné Doňa Juana a slečna Casanovová. Stejně by šlo použít i sukničkářka. Když se nad tím začne přemýšlet, může se debata u piva stočit k tomu, zda dotyčná jede po holkách a Skotech. Ale když se to použije, je jasné, jak ej to myšleno. A tak se tvoří i dvojice had s hadicí, krab s krabicí apod.


----------



## francisgranada

morior_invictus said:


> ...  Ak by daná dotyčná bola teda "nohavi*čká*rka," znamenalo by to, že sa "naháňa" za nohav*ičk*ami...


 Nie je to celkom tak ... Ani sukničkári sa "nenaháňajú" za sukničkami malých dievčatok (dúfam) alebo výlučne za krátkymi sukňami tanečníc ... 

Lovkyně mužů ?


----------



## gingerinn

V češtině máme frázi "někoho/něco žrát" tj. mít to ve velké oblibě nebo dotyčného obdivovat. „Já ho žeru“ (miluju ho – většinou o herci, zpěvákovi) „Moc to žereš“ (Přeháníš to – o práci, zálibách, aktivitách).
Nicméně, teď k samotnému dotazu: pokud to má mít nádech starších dob, tak určitě bych volila slovo _poběhlice, toulavé děvče, "běhá za mužskými"_. Jinak z moderní mluvy asi spíš opisem:_ je na kluky/chlapy, každýho kluka/chlapa si hned omotá kolem prstu, nenechá žádnýho [kluka/chlapa] na pokoji, hned se na každýho [] lepí..._


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Ta neudrží nohy u sebe.
Tý se sukně nezastaví.
Tý se hnedka zvedá sukně._


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den, 

K tématu: Záletnice může býti nazývána také "rajdou", zastarale řečeno, ano!!

S pozdravem Bohemos


----------



## werrr

A tohle téma mi uniklo! 

Záletnice přece nemusí být přelétavá, může být věrná jednomu milenci.

Je trochu obtížné nesklouznout k nechtěným významům.

Radši skousnu *sukničkářku* než *kalhotářku*. To první je jasně ženský protějšek k sukničkáři, to druhé je specializovaná švadlenka. Původ slova *sukničkář* je dávno setřelý (dnešní sukničkář jde i po babě v kalhotách; a v dobách, kdy ženy nosily jen sukně, i chlapi nosili suknice ).

*Holka do větru *je stará dobrá* děva povětrná *neboli* povětrnice*, což našim předkům značilo totéž, co nám *holka pouliční*. A jsme zase...

A když už jsme u našich předků, ti by asi řekli *ženština *nebo* žena prostopášná *(*prostopášnice*).

*Chlapožroutka*?To je chlapům nebezpečná kudlanka. Mnohem nebezpečnější stvoření než zlatokopka!
To se mi víc líbí *chlapolapka*, nebo ještě lépe *mužolapka* podle vzoru *mucholapka *(ale to zase může být pasivní nešťastnice, na kterou se chlapi lepí sami).

Pokud jde o slova cizího původu, máme na skladě *koketu*, která se vlastně k ničemu nemá, a* nymfomanku*, která se má zas jen k tomu.


----------



## Encolpius

werrr said:


> ... To se mi víc líbí *chlapolapka*, nebo ještě lépe *mužolapka* podle vzoru *mucholapka *(ale to zase může být pasivní nešťastnice, na kterou se chlapi lepí sami). ...



Zajímavý výraz...děkuji....když "existuje" konělapka, tak proč ne chlapolapka....zní tak trochu finsky.... ...ale hezky


----------



## Encolpius

Nedávno jsem zaslechl výraz: *požíračka chlapů*.....(jenom pro zajímavost)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

no, na Facebooku se tomu dnes říká moderně "*Roztahovačky* (srov. #21, Hrdlodus)", tuším, třeba takové "Pražské roztahovačky",... Domnívám se, že se tento termín, novotvar moc dlouho neudrží, tak jenom pro zajímavost.

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

roztahovačka je také zajímavý výraz... Já, cizinec to ovšem vnímám negativně, hledal jsem spíše vtipnější,  méně urážlivé výrazy, chlapolapka a spol.


----------

